# Travelling shoutbox



## DarkAura (Nov 4, 2007)

I enjoy using the shoutbox, but I find it a pain sometimes to always have to go to the home page to use it.  Is it possible to have it appear in every forum?  The same one though, not a General off-topic shoutbox or a NDS games shoutbox; just one big one.


----------



## War (Nov 4, 2007)

Omg, yes! I agree with this 100%. Pretty much every other forum has it going everywhere, and I'm sure it can't be too hard to do it...


----------



## IainDS (Nov 4, 2007)

I've seen on some forums where the shoutbox is a header above the forum under the logo. It's great!


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 4, 2007)

Interesting suggestion. It could be possible... We'll consider it.


----------



## JPH (Nov 4, 2007)

I think it would take away from the 'cleaness' of the forum if it was scrolling across the top.

Keep it as it is!


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> I think it would take away from the 'cleaness' of the forum if it was scrolling across the top.
> 
> Keep it as it is!


If we did implement it, it would be optional.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 4, 2007)

You could make shoutbox widgets as well, so we wouldn't even have to have GBAtem oepn to use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Though at that point we mihgt as well be using IRC lol.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't mind it being just on the homepage. However, I would like to be able to move it up the page a bit, or swap positions with user submitted news.


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> I don't mind it being just on the homepage. However, I would like to be able to move it up the page a bit, or swap positions with user submitted news.


This, if I had the option I'd put it on top of the User Submitted News. Less to scroll down to make a quickie statement.


----------



## Opium (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> You could make shoutbox widgets as well, *so we wouldn't even have to have GBAtem oepn to use it*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does not compute with the master plan.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 6, 2007)

Or you could bookmark the source of the box...therefore making it NOT a box...
http://gbatemp.net/sources/box.php


----------

